# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Flexy-Hand 2

## Brian_Krassenstein

Gyrobot's Steve Wood has successfully created popular designs for prosthetic hands as an e-NABLE volunteer. His original Flexy-Hand was an impressive design, as was its second generation. He has now updated the Flexy-Hand 2, calling this new version the Filaflex Remix iteration. He created hands made using Skin I and Skin II Filaflex materials to create prosthetics that essentially match skin tones. Since not all users of prosthetic limbs want stand-out bright colors, these skin toned versions may be more palatable. Other updates have also been included in the Remix, including silent articulation, palm socket integral to hand, thermoformed gauntlet with two materials (PLA and Filaflex), strength, internal "bone" and wrist articulation, and one-piece prints of fingers and thumbs. For more details and a video of a Flexy-Hand 2 Filaflex Remix in action, check out the full article: http://3dprint.com/39351/flexy-hand-2-filaflex-remix/


Below is a photo of a flesh-colored hand:

----------


## curious aardvark

very very cool. 

So pla for the internal 'bones' and tpe for the outer layers for flexibility and grip.

----------


## Gyrobot

> very very cool. 
> 
> So pla for the internal 'bones' and tpe for the outer layers for flexibility and grip.


Yes, for this you will need dual extruder, the easier "poor man's" solution is to go for variable density with solid TPU as the bones and low density infill TPU outer for the skin and soft tissue. Use Slic3r's modifier meshes to achieve this.

----------

